# QT5CT - No GTK option.



## lonely (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello first of all I'll to apologize for my poor english (french guy here...)
I can't make QT5 apps use my GTK theme.

I'm using a freshly installed FreeBSD 11 and I've build everything from ports,
My shell is bash (linux habits...) and I'm running Awesome Window Manager.

Using the "QT4_OPTIONS=QGTKSTYLE" before building QT4, I've been able to have the GTK option in qt4-qtconfig, but I don't find something like this for QT5.
I've built qt5ct, exported the variable QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct but I don't have the GTK option in qt5ct.

The only application build with QT5 is Virtualbox, I know I can rebuild this with QT4, but not knowing how to make a thing working is frustrating for me.

Feel free to say if I'm unclear, and thanks in advance.

edit: a typo.
edit2: s/QT_QPA_PLATFORM/QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 26, 2017)

x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets has a GTK3 option. Maybe that is what's missing?

It seems to be for Gtk3 themes only and it looks like support for Gtk2 themes was dropped with the last update.


----------



## lonely (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, unfortunately I've build qt5-widgets with the GTK3 option "on", with no luck.
My theme is GTK2/GTK3 compliant, maybe I don't export variables concerning themes correctly, I'm stuck.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 27, 2017)

What if you just use QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk3 ?


----------



## lonely (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply, been busy building my house.
I've tried with the "QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk3", Virtualbox doesn't use my theme, I'll dig deeper into QT 5.7 specs, to find what I am doing wrong, thank again for your help.


----------



## olivierd (Feb 27, 2017)

Why not use x11-themes/adwaita-common (it's meta-port)? It's based on Adwaita the default Gtk3 theme.

Adwaita is Gtk2 and Gtk3 theme.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2017)

I am suffering of the same problem, but using i3 here. The only thing I could manage to properly theme Qt5 is x11-themes/qt5-style-Kvantum engine. Neither QtCurve is properly working, and I had the same experience on Gentoo, so it is not a FreeBSD specific problem.

So, my partial solution was to use x11-themes/qt4-style-Kvantum + x11-themes/qt5-style-Kvantum.

For GTK, I am using adwaita, but you may try to find something similar to what you eventually use on Kvantum. I do not like that theme, but I use very little GTK software, and it was the easiest solution.

Anyway, QtCurve will not support GTK3, also here, and the person behind Kvantum, I saw somewhere, moved on from GTK to Qt due to the same kind problems.

The other possible solution, and perfectly work (I was using it on Gentoo), is to use Breeze from KDE, but it is not on ports yet - _but should not take long_. However, it also bring some KDE specifics dependencies, however I do not know how it will be on FreeBSD.

Cheers!


----------

